# Squirrel Competition!



## Huntinman802 (Feb 8, 2013)

September 21st, Sign up is at 7AM and weigh in is at 6PM. Winner goes to whoever has the heaviest 5 squirrels. You can hunt as a single or as a team of two people. This hunt is for people with or without dogs, and you can use any rimfire or smoothbore of your choice. 1299 S. 9 Mile Road Midland, Mi. is the location of the sign in and weigh in but you can hunt anywhere you'd like as long as you're back by 6PM otherwise you'll be disqualified, and there will be food at the weigh in. Sign up cost $8.00 for a single and $14.00 for a two person team. Cash payout to the top 3, and also door prizes. Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## itsmemitch (Dec 5, 2011)

where is this at


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like says 1299 s 9 mile midland mi


----------

